# Johnny Walker Blue Label



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not much of a scotch drinker (I lean more towards Irish whiskey), however, recently picked up a bottle of blue label. I'm curious to know if it is really that good compared to other scotches or is the price point simply high. Thanks in advance for any and all responses.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

I can honestly say that I prefer many single malts that are 1/2, 1/3 or 1/4 the price. I think it is the price point that makes it the golden standard for those new to scotch.


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

I can only tell red apart. Red is disgusting. All of the others taste the same to me...maybe its because im always way past drunk when I've tried them.

My uncle is an avid scotch drinker (almost an alcoholic) and he loves it.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I'm curious to know if it is really that good compared to other scotches or is the price point simply high.


Most scotch enthusiests I know like the dram but conceed that the price point is simply outragous. It really is a nice pour though if it was my $$ I would have bought Lagavulin 16...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

JWB in my opinion is overrated and way overpriced.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I would concede JW is a little overpriced. But I really enjoy the green label.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> I would concede JW is a little overpriced. But I really enjoy the green label.


Yeah, there's not much with a similar flavour profile to the Green Label.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I love Blue Label.

But for the price, it is WAY overpriced. 

They've simply done the best marketing job of any Scotch distiller. Only Macallan comes relatively close in brand recognition for the average person.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> I love Blue Label.
> 
> But for the price, it is WAY overpriced.
> 
> They've simply done the best marketing job of any Scotch distiller. Only Macallan comes relatively close in brand recognition for the average person.


Agreed 100%!!!


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

It's damn good. But I haven't tried green. Not sure what the price difference is either. 
I haven't tried many scotches, but it's the best I've tried.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I personally prefer Gold Label, but Blue is good too.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

If blended Scotch is your thing, you can't really go wrong with Johnny Blue, though, like the others have said, you probably could do better for the money. The one thing I do appreciate about Johnny blue is that it is extremely consistent.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

ToJo said:


> It's damn good. But I haven't tried green. Not sure what the price difference is either.
> I haven't tried many scotches, but it's the best I've tried.


I've always found green to be a bit chepaer.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to all those who replied, it seems the consensus is that its a bit over priced- makes me happy I bought it at a duty free store at least. I still haven't cracked it as I've been a bit sick so I'll post my opinions when I do.


----------

